# Hi all



## MikeGlassman (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,

My names Mike and I am joining at the request of my wife after having discovered to our great surprise, that one of the male mice we rescued (off of a farm) was not a male but a female when we discovered a litter of two a few days ago.

This of course caused a few questions to be raised that I'll be asking as soon as I'm done with this intro.

Thanks ahead,

Mike


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome,Mike.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! I hope you find the answers you need  and congratulations on the surprise litter


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome aboard Mike!  Congratulions and best of luck with your new mouse and litter.


----------

